# Critique My Bobbi Socks



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm kinda partial to mules so I think she's really cute!


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

very cute,i've always wanted a mule!!


----------



## *Bobbi Socks* (Aug 18, 2007)

They are very fun to ride,lol.
Also very smooth moving too.

-Bobbi


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

She has a REALLY clean throat latch, she has a nice shoulder, she is a bit long in her back, nice legs, I really like her!


----------



## nurse_in_boots (Aug 29, 2007)

What a cutie! His neck is short for my tastes, but you can tell he is athletic enough to carry it off, so no big deal. He looks like a really nice mule and you two look good together!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

She's very cute!! 
Aww!


----------



## *Bobbi Socks* (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone.
I'll have to get more pics of her, lol.
Well, some better ones atleast.

- Bobbi


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

she looks great...i've always wanted to ride one


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

HA!! Really, just curious does it make a sound of a donkey when it neighs? Or does it neigh like a horse? I have never seen a 'M,ULE' before!!


----------



## krazi_katie (Aug 23, 2007)

bobbi is soooooo cute.........he looks soooo--------horsey!!

i love him! he is amazingly prettifuly fabtantastic

(dont mind me i like to make up words!)


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

sweetypie16 said:


> HA!! Really, just curious does it make a sound of a donkey when it neighs? Or does it neigh like a horse? I have never seen a 'M,ULE' before!!


The Mule that i know starts his neigh off like a horse, but it slowly turns into the donley's heehaw, oh and it is VERY loud, lol, but you just gotta love it.


----------



## TexasTroubleTwo (Sep 9, 2007)

i love love love the ears lol


----------



## *Bobbi Socks* (Aug 18, 2007)

Yeah, they do sound like a horse,
then it turns into a LOUD bray, lol.
I love her ears too, lol.

-Bobbi


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

Really, i would pay big bucks to hear that (the neigh cross eorr) Cute! Have you competed on him yet? How did you do? He seems to have the slow western trot happening!


----------

